# Kennt ihr den Font ?



## HONKB (4. März 2002)

Hallo
könnt ihr mir helfen?
Ich suche den Font von dem CeBIT-Schriftzug!
Hier ein Gif vom Original





Tja, für Hilfe wär ich dankbar...


----------



## Mythos007 (4. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich glaube das ist Arial mein Freund 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## freekazoid (4. März 2002)

naja, für arial sieht das ein bisserl zu schmal aus.
vorallem die einzelnen buchstaben sind zu dünn.
klar, dass der schriftzug näher zusammengepresst wurde, ist mir auch klar.
hmm...verdana kommt näher?


----------



## HONKB (5. März 2002)

Thx, aber leider beide negativ, der Font
ist in der Mitte vom "C" etwas dicker, Veranda schaut aber schon gut aus:




das unterste ist das original
Seht ihr ...
also, immer noch die Frage: Wer kennt den Font?







HonkB


----------



## hagi2k2 (5. März 2002)

veranda cool


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

Schaut mal auf der Seite von nem Schulfreund von mir:

http://www.famousfonts.de

Da sind auch ausgefallene Schriften. Vielleicht werdet ihr fündig.


----------



## stiffy (5. März 2002)

ich hätt auch arial black gesagt

das c halt einfach n bissl vorschieben, dann hasts


----------



## jonathan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Schaut mal auf der Seite von nem Schulfreund von mir:
> 
> http://www.famousfonts.de
> ...



echt cooler link... danke


----------



## cocoon (6. März 2002)

Ich glaube die Helvetica sieht der Verdana noch ähnlich. Ansonsten kann's ja auch sein, dass dieses Logo für die Cebit designed wurde, d.h. dass es u.U. gar keine Typo gibt, die genau so aussieht. Kannst ja einfach mal mit den Buchstaben der Verdana rumspielen - was dicker machen, Laufweite etc. ändern, was abschneiden. Könnte der Cebit-Schriftzuig bei rumkommen.


----------



## Mythos007 (6. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Tjoa - also mach doch einfach ne Mischung
aus Arial und Verdana, dann müsste es noch
am Besten aussehen... Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Bei Verdana passt das I nicht ...
N.S.: @ BubiBohnensack -> Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Maniacy (6. März 2002)

*viel Kohle*

Also bei CeBit würd ich sagen, dass das entweder n exclusiv-typo ist, oder man den in der Adobe Type Library finden kann. Aber die hab ich leider nicht hier zuhause rumliegen, weil 13.500 € ein wenig oberhalb meiner Mittel liegt.
Aber es ist auf keinen Fall keiner dieser Standard-typos... (Helvetica schon ausprobiert?)
Das Problem bei den serifenlosen Bildschirmschriftarten ist, dass sie nicht einfach zu entwickeln sind (müssen über optimale Lesbarkeit verfügen... ist gar nicht so einfach, versucht das erst mal) und deshalb sehr teuer sind.

Also wenn einer von euch die Adobe Font Library letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten bekommen hat oder aus anderen Gründen noch zuhause liegen hat, bitte mal nachsehn 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## addïct (6. März 2002)

Also laut myfonts.com ist das ITC Stone Sans. Dort kann man unter WhatTheFont Bilder von fonts hochladen und der sucht dann sofort danach. 
Ich hab das Bild unten hochgeladen und ITC Stone Sans sieht so aus.


----------



## Maniacy (6. März 2002)

argh normalerweise bin ich immer der, der auf MyFonts.com geht


----------



## addïct (6. März 2002)

Tja


----------



## HONKB (6. März 2002)

*Schaut ja schon gut aus!*

Ja also, addict, danke dir, das schaut ja schon großartig aus ...
Ich muss jetzt nur noch gucken, dass ich den Font bekomme ...
melde mich wieder, bis dahin THX
HonkB


----------

